# Amphibia Mod - A Cunning Plan



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just after reading Ed335d's post here about the date on his wife's Amphibia being a pain to set (and his genius solution), I just happened to notice Zenitar selling dials for Amphibias and I developed a Cunning Plan... what if I could swap out the dated dial on the new 710 SE with an index-only, no-date dial? Wouldn't I end up with a nearly-perfect (to me) weekend Amphibia?

So, having ordered a dial, an envelope arrived from Zenitar seemingly instantly (within a week I think!). This afternoon, in a mother-in-law avoiding tactic, I retired to my study to try my first ever dial change. (I've dabbled with movement swaps and replaced a handset once, but this would be the biggest step I'd ever taken into tinkerdom.

After half an hour or so if fiddling, here's the result. I must say, I'm pretty pleased with it, and am looking forward to not having to set the date next time it gets an airing. On a slightly negative note, the lume on the old dial is not as white as that on the new hands, but nothing's perfect, is it? (And I must confess that I have previously purchased a second 710 SE - the no-date '3, 6, 9, 12' version - to solve this very problem but, well, you can't have too many ...can you?!)


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good job looks great , I will send you mine down and you can do all three lol


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats a cracker mate. You have another customer here. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

somebody should stat a modded vostok thread :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> somebody should stat a modded vostok thread :thumbup:


I think the an above you has a head start


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not quite mcb i mean all mods not just the dial change, anything from the bezels down to second hands :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> not quite mcb i mean all mods not just the dial change, anything from the bezels down to second hands :thumbup:


I meant lucky you've seen his quick changes


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well done!! Next mode... swap the the second hand for a chrome one :yes: :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well done!! Next mode... swap the the second hand for a chrome one :yes: :lol:


 I've used micro-mesh to strip and polish the second hand. Works a treat


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys.



Kutusov said:


> Well done!! Next mode... swap the the second hand for a chrome one :yes: :lol:





Lampoc said:


> I've used micro-mesh to strip and polish the second hand. Works a treat


...luckily, I like it in red :lol:


----------

